# Hermes Enjoying the Sun



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

Here are some pictures of Hermes during his time out today.  
He likes sitting on the windowsill, although I really, really want to get him a playstand so that he has somewhere else to sit while he's out!














































I also want to get a playstand and teach him to stay on it if we walk away. I went into the kitchen today and he tried to fly over to me, but his wings are clipped, and so he ended up on the floor and quite miffed!


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

that first photo is just darling! perfect moment captured!


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank-you! ^_^ He was trying to catch flies that were flying outside, lol.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

So cute!!!


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

The playstand is a good idea. Eventually he'll get bored and start chewing on the sill. Trust me lol.


----------



## jasedee (Jul 3, 2011)

My Buttons loves being on the window ledge too! It's her favorite spot... She'll spend hours there


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Awww I just wanna give him a big cuddle!


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

xoxsarahxox said:


> So cute!!!


Thanks! ^_^



Duckybird said:


> The playstand is a good idea. Eventually he'll get bored and start chewing on the sill. Trust me lol.


He's already started doing that, LOL. Hence why I want to get the playstand. 



jasedee said:


> My Buttons loves being on the window ledge too! It's her favorite spot... She'll spend hours there
> 
> View attachment 9899


She's super cute! It's funny, he saw a butterfly outside yesterday and went all "skinny bird" and was trying to see where it went. 



geenz said:


> Awww I just wanna give him a big cuddle!


Agreed! He's still wary enough of us that scritches and cuddles are still out of the question.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

I really like the first photo,he is so beautiful!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww he is adorable  

Its really a pain for me and when the babies try and fly in my kitchen as my living room is joined anything can happen while im cooking, which is why i clip mine for but not my place with the babies


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

Buggy said:


> I really like the first photo,he is so beautiful!





lperry82 said:


> Aww he is adorable
> 
> Its really a pain for me and when the babies try and fly in my kitchen as my living room is joined anything can happen while im cooking, which is why i clip mine for but not my place with the babies


Thank-you guys. 
That's what I'd be worried about too, as our kitchen, dining room, and living room are all basically one big connected room.


----------

